# Top 10 Spring/Summer Trolling Spoons



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

Would love to hear your comments on my list... 

http://www.pondkoi.com/greatest_king_salmon_lures.htm


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Not bad at all, add some blue green dolphins, lemon ice, more blues, a few golds mixed in. Then a few different sizes and blanks for different conditions. No wonder I can hardly lift my box.

I like your hooks too.


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Not bad at all, add some blue green dolphins, lemon ice, more blues, a few golds mixed in. Then a few different sizes and blanks for different conditions. No wonder I can hardly lift my box.
> 
> I like your hooks too.


Thanks, I want to start a top 10 fall river trolling, pier/shore casting list too..

Any nominations?

I put my all time favorite on the new list. http://www.pondkoi.com/greatest_king_salmon_lures_river.htm

Love to add yours...


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

A hammered nickel w/black edge Jr. Flutter Devle has been a consistent shallow water spring brown trout spoon for me.


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

syonker said:


> A hammered nickel w/black edge Jr. Flutter Devle has been a consistent shallow water spring brown trout spoon for me.


Can you put a link to show me that spoon? I can't find it on Google... I totally forgot about shallow water trolling for other species.. that would make a good top 10 list too.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Green and/or blue dolphin are usually good ones. Orange crush and key lime have been good for me at times, when I got out more often! Like the moonshine spoons also.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Is that just your streak list?


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

fishin'magician' said:


> Is that just your streak list?


LOL, that IS my list..

If it ain't broke don't fix it.. ne_eye:


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Here's the weblink to Eppinger who manufactures the Jr. Flutter Devle spoon.

www.dardevle.net


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

The absolute most consistant spoon day in day out for us last summer was DW SS wonderbread. Don't look like much but it was smokin hot.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Been using these spoons this fall.
Sprite chartruse with chrome bolt and dark green(redeye)
Chrome with orange or blue lightning bolt(redeye)
Michael Jackson Standard size.
Green dolphin
Ludington watermellon
Chrome corkscrew 
B;ack cork screw with glow center


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> Been using these spoons this fall.
> Sprite chartruse with chrome bolt and dark green(redeye)
> Chrome with orange or blue lightning bolt(redeye)
> Michael Jackson Standard size.
> ...


OK, let me put the pressure on you!!!

You have 2 poles. Which 2 lures are you going to use in a tournament to strike fast and furious based on all your fishing this year?


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

syonker said:


> Here's the weblink to Eppinger who manufactures the Jr. Flutter Devle spoon.
> 
> www.dardevle.net


I cannot find the hammered nickel with black edge.

Can you look and see if you can find it and give me a model and color number? I am interested in adding this to the list.

http://www.dardevle.net/dardevlecgi/index.pl?init=1


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

EdB said:


> The absolute most consistant spoon day in day out for us last summer was DW SS wonderbread. Don't look like much but it was smokin hot.


Do you have a URL with a picture of one? Thanks


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Sorry, the Jr. Flutter Devle is a stock hammered nickel (#62) with a custom applied 1/8th inch black edge.

Regardless of the color, I've only been able to purchase Jr. Flutter Devles off of the Eppinger website. Eppinger doesn't even have them at their sport show booth.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

wow only 2 poles

yeck WART FROG with a silver back stacked with a stinger steelie stomper on 1

a Tuxedo spindoctor with a KRW shawnboy on a wire diver


----------



## J-Boy (Oct 5, 2005)

syonker said:


> Sorry, the Jr. Flutter Devle is a stock hammered nickel (#62) with a custom applied 1/8th inch black edge.
> 
> Regardless of the color, I've only been able to purchase Jr. Flutter Devles off of the Eppinger website. Eppinger doesn't even have them at their sport show booth.


Thanks mate, I will try and put a picture of what you describe together, sounds like a great lure. Now is this lure tolerant of different trolling speeds like the open water trolling spoons? One of the things I really like is that I have experimented with many various trolling speeds and the spoons on that page on the first post produce at all speeds. Of course in turns and whatnot the usual random whack happens from time to time.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Here are links to the Dreamweaver Super Slims, but I don't see a Wonderbread pattern...they painting these special for you Ed or is it a different color scheme/nickname?

http://www.dreamweaverlures.com/pages/product.cfm?p=super_slim_spoons&StartRecord=1&product=super_slim_spoons

http://www.dreamweaverlures.com/pages/product.cfm?p=super_slim_spoons&StartRecord=37&product=super_slim_spoons


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

The DW wonderbreads were sold retail at Chuck's all season. Just a white spoon, silver black with pale blue and red dots. It was a super glow. Looked kind of bland but it always took fish all summer. Not sure why it is not listed on the site.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

J-Boy said:


> Now is this lure tolerant of different trolling speeds like the open water trolling spoons? One of the things I really like is that I have experimented with many various trolling speeds and the spoons on that page on the first post produce at all speeds. Of course in turns and whatnot the usual random whack happens from time to time.


The Jr. Flutter Devle is a very thin spoon that doesn't have much action out of the box. You need to put a "S" bend into it by placing your thumb in the cup at the rear/hook end & bending the nose in the opposite direction. The more bend, the more action/the slower you can troll it.

I'm running this spoon with a single color/section of lead core anywhere from 100-150' back with 25' section of P-Line CFX fluorocarbon leader in 2-8 FOW.


----------

